# Need Help Tivo S3 Seagate 750gb esata



## huhyoulostme (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a tivo S3 model: TCD652160. I just bought a Seagate - FreeAgent Pro 750GB External Hard Drive Model: ST307504FPA1E3-RK and a PNY - 6' eSATA Cable Model: P-ESATA6FT-RF. 

After turning off my tivo, connecting the external hard drive and restarting the tivo my tivo box says under system information: 

seagate free agent pro 3.afk

When I go to external devices it says the device can not be set up.

Anyone know why I might be getting this error? Do I need to format the external drive? Do I need to buy a different esata cable?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

There is more info at www.MFSlive.org you may need to use MFSadd ask questions at MFSlive forum. good luck


----------



## huhyoulostme (Nov 15, 2007)

MFSadd only seems to be good if you want to take your tivo part then take apart your computer to make a backup copy of your tivo drive then add it to the new drive. If I wanted to do that I wouldn't have bought an 750g external drive.

All I want to do is add my external drive to my tivo so it has more room to save video files to. Tivo see's my external drive but says it can not set up the new drive on the external device screen. Ive read other forums that people have posted they just pluged in the external drive and they were done. My Tivo seems to have a problem formatting the new external drive.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Plug and play eSATA drive for TivoHD (TCD652160) only works for Tivo approved eSATA drive, "WDG1S5000VN", called My DVR Expander by Western Digital. Only places you can get them current are bestbuy and tivo.com

If you want to add a non-approved eSATA drive to your TivoHD, you have to pull your Tivo internal drive and marry an eSATA drive using a computer.


----------

